# Budgie Falls All The Time



## lshoemake (Mar 29, 2016)

Before I start, I want to say that I learned about how horrible big-box pet stores are just a little while after I brought home Poppy from one. I strongly feel that what I'm about to explain and seek help for is something that happened while he was there that can't be fixed, but hopefully one of you lovely people can offer advice.
:green pied:
Poppy has been with me for 2 months and he is only 5 months old. He loves coming out of his cage and hanging out on his favorite perch, but he jumps off of the perch(or anything for that matter) numerous times throughout the day, seemingly for no reason. Sometimes, I know it is because he got spooked, but most times it comes out of nowhere. I always slowly retrieve him from the floor and back to his spot. He does this inside of his cage as well.

Besides the constant falling, he has a really difficult time navigating across the cage bars. When he is on the move, he constantly struggles to get his feet to release from the bars, the same way a bird does when their toenail is caught in fabric. I thought that by now he would at least have improved a tiny bit, but he has not, unfortunately. 

He was seen by an avian vet last week and he is perfectly healthy. I fear he may be in-bred or have some kind of neurological problem.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi, I'm so sorry to hear that Poppy is having some difficulties getting around. Did you ask your avian vet what the cause might be? At any rate, if the vet doesn't think there is anything really wrong as far as not having an illness, my advice would be to re-fashion his cage to be more handicap friendly. They sell platforms to go in cages, and that might be more comfortable and stable under his feet than a round perch. The ones I've seen are metal grate type ones, and wooden platforms.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Nikki and :welcome: to the forums! 

I'm sorry to hear that Poppy is having trouble getting around! I agree that since it's just in his feet and an avian vet already said he is healthy, it could very well be a neurological issue causing the muscles in his feet not to work properly. 

Julie has given great advice and I also think that along with a healthy diet and lots of TLC, making his cage more handicap friendly would be great. You could line the bottom of the cage with paper towels to cushion his landings, and put his perches close to the bottom of the cage so he can get back up if he needs to. Flat perches as well as some rope or wide wood perches may help his feet, too. Beware of the rope perches, though, if he's a big chewer you shouldn't leave them in his cage as chewed ingested cloth or rope can cause crop impaction. 

Perhaps he suffered a stroke and has partially lost the use of his feet muscles, either way it sounds like you're prepared to give him the care he needs to live a full and happy life :hug: 

Some members whose budgies have experienced similar symptoms after a tumour or stroke have reported success with knotgrass, a natural grass with healing and detoxifying properties, as well as giving them some chamomile tea (cooled to room temp, unsweetened) to soak their feet in, as chamomile is a relaxant and soothes injured or spasmodic muscle tissue as well as inflammation. 

I hope this helps! 

We'd love to meet your little boy when you get a chance! hoto: Be sure to read through the stickies as well to ensure that you're up to date on the best budgie care practices. Feel free to ask any questions that arise afterwards! 

Hope to see you around and please keep us posted on Poppy's condition. I hope his symptoms can be alleviated somewhat. :fingerx:

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi Nikki and :welcome: to Talk Budgies

I'm so sorry to hear of little Poppy's problems. :hug: Both Julie and Star have offered you excellent advice.

I agree that it sounds as though there may be an underlying neurological problem. It would be best to give Poppy a long cage that isn't very high and set it up with platforms and ramps to help him move about more easily. A cage that is 30" long by 18" wide by 18" high would be a good option for him.

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings,I'm so sorry.I truly hope your sweet little budgie will be ok.you got some wonderful advice from some of our knowledgeable friends.I also agree with them.you can make special ramps and flat perches to accommodate its needs.Sending comforting and healing prayers for your budgie.we're here if you need us.and its going to be ok.blessings always


----------

